# fluoroscopy with cystourethroscopy



## marmar0307@yahoo.com (May 31, 2013)

Can you bill the fluoroscopy code 76000 with 52352?


----------



## syllingk (May 31, 2013)

per cci edits 7600 is a column two code of 52352 but may be unbundled if appropriate. 
Usually they do a 74420 which has no edits for the pair. Retro grade pyelography.


----------

